# Is Flash Photography Harmful to my Shrimp?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

The flash shouldn't be harmful to the shrimp. 

Though, when taking pictures, I would turn off the flash anyway, as you get that annoying glare off the glass.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, the only kind of flash that works all that great with aquarium photography is remote flashes positioned above the tank pointing straight down.

Straight on flashes are pointed right at the shrimps eyes, and will cause glare or wash the color out of everything.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't think it will hurt them, but sure will shock them (and fish for that matter). Can't tell you how many times I've ruined that "perfect" shot because I changed the settings on the camera and forgot to turn off the flash. Grrrrrr!


----------

